# change username



## lostgirl07 (Feb 2, 2016)

I want to request to change my username please .


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* @EleGirl ~ our most esteemed friend and moderator should be more than able to lend assistance here! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Use the @ symbol followed by the user name to send them a mention they can click on and see your post. Or send a PM to a mod

So for example @kritisanon will generate a mention to you which will show up on the bar above the first post as Notefications 1

In this case @EleGirl since she is a mod.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll send in the request. PM me with the new name you want and an explanation of why you want it changed.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

EleGirl said:


> I'll send in the request. PM me with the new name you want and an explanation of why you want it changed.


 @EleGirl, I sent you a PM quite a while ago about changing my username to something a little less personal, but I guess you were swamped. May I request that you send a request for me, as well?  I'll send you a PM if you're able to do this!


----------

